# Too Bourgeois?



## 404chef (Jul 9, 2008)

Sooo I became friendly with an individual on a particular site (which shall remain nameless). After observance, discovered that he was a "Celeb" Chef. :chef: Anywho, since I am in culinary school I decided to reach out to him just because I guess I was intrigued. Sent him this long email....... (see below)...

_*"I was just cruising through this sight and came across this forum. I clicked on it because I saw that you were in Chef attire and an active member. No, Im not flirting LOL *_
_*I read your profile and found it extremely intriguing. I am presently a culinary student @ (blah school), which may or may not mean anything to such a PREMIERE CHEF such as yourself however, I find it WON-DERRR-FUL and exciting. I, like yourself, initially became intrigued with culinary because of my travels. Due to (previous career) I was able to experience many cultures and eats. I decided that my most favorite thing in the world to do is travel and eat. My present career (blah for blah company --(*which happens to be the nations paper*)) doesn't afford me the opportunity so I decided recently to pursue and untapped passion--culinary. What does all this have to do with anything you are probably wondering LOL well absolutely nothing LOL I just wanted you to know how much I admire what you do and hopefully, I will do as well. *_
_*I'm hoping to begin my journey in (blah country) in August 2009 (when my externship begins). 1) I am a woman 2) I am an African American woman so I'm hoping if nothing more you may have some advice that you can pass along to someone admiring you from afar!! My name is (blah) by the way and am soooo looking forward to hearing from you!!! Have a wonderful Wednesday…. "*_

ok no reply. Now I dont necessarily take it personal that he hasnt responded, surely its his perrogative. Hopefully he doesnt or maybe he does cruise through this site not sure since for the most part we are anonymous.

Are "Chefs" snooty, stuck up, the class above bourgeois, arrogant assholes? Maybe he simply just didnt want to reply? Too busy? Maybe Im intruding on his personal (secret) space? Maybe he was apprehensive because I was affiliated with "the media"? Whatever the case, being "the Master" in his career, was it asking too much to encourage or advise a possible future chef? Is it such a competitive field that someone cant even give a "thank you" or some sort of comment? OK Im not competition in the least, Im a student for gosh sakes! Should I also put on my snooty cap? LOL

Do you particularly give advice or encourage future chefs? How would you have replied? Or would you have just ignored me as well? Maybe its just me.

I'd like to pose the above questions to the Professional Chefs, Executive Chefs, Premiere Chefs, Master Chefs, Celebrity Chefs.

Input would be appreciated. Thanks for your time.


----------



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

Let's take a look at your email...(and these ideas are just the first thing that popped into my mind...remember I'm a 56 yr old male)...First off your spelling is atrocious. "I was cruising through this sight" (site not sight)..."No I'm Not flirting" (oh really?...then why are you telling me that you are not flirting?) "I find it WON-DERRR-FUL and exciting..." (you are beginning to sound like a school girl writing to some bubble headed boy you like on TV or one of those boy bands). 

Need I go on?...your entire email seems to be one of "mindless drooling devotee, i.e. stalker" (again, forgive me for being blunt...but I do tend to speak my mind). Was the chef being snooty?...heck no...he was being polite and NOT responding to you...either by telling you some of the things I"M saying, or by not having you located and a T.R.O. taken out against you. One comment DOES intrigue me however. "...I'm an African American woman...". Is this point relevant to the chef? Is he ALSO African American? If this is so, then MAYBE it would be important to him to know IF he wanted to give you some advice...however if he was NOT, then (again forgive me) who cares?! For the record, I'm an African American Male and Jewish, but THAT has NOTHING to do with my abilities or whether I can get advice from a certain celebrity chef. 

Again, my comments are meant NOT to hurt you, but to make you aware of how you MAY have sounded to this celeb chef. Be aware that SOME chefs will not give you the time of day, when others will give you their cookware (if you understand my meaning). 

I hope you take this in the spirit of friendship and help that it was meant to be and not take it personally. Today is, after all the New Year (Happy Rosh Hashonah) to all my brothers and sisters. Take Care.


----------



## 404chef (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, Im excited to say that he finally replied LOL
Maybe I was just too anxious and expected immediate response, (like im somebody special).

*^^thanks bunches for reply above. considering it was a dating SITE I didnt see much of a need for* *formalities lol*

....... "_Good luck in your endeavors, it was a long but worthwhile journey for me. I've seen the world and what it has to offer, my advice to you, do the same. It's an exciting career that has many opportunities. Take advantage of any opportunity that comes your way. I know many people in (blah) area, (blah) is a wonderful, wonderful country. _

_What do you do for (blah company)? That's quite a career change. What part of (blah) do you reside? I'm often there on business."_

It actually goes on, however...hindsight, I may have just jumped the gun and expected IMMEDIATE response. It was just last Wednesday.....im ecstatic LOL :roll:


----------



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

If I had KNOWN that the site you wrote him on was a DATING site...then my response would have been TOTALLY different...

Perhaps....in the future....if you want some advise, you could ..perhaps...give a little more information so that WE can offer you some help which would be relevant. i.e. (this was a dating site; this was a cooking forum type site; this was a (fill in the blank) type site. I had ASSUMED (yes, I know what happens when we ***-U-me)...that the site was a cooking type site. 

I guess I'll go back to sitting on the sidelines and let "the rest of the world go by"


----------



## 404chef (Jul 9, 2008)

sir yes sir :blush: ............i was trying to be a little evasive sorta. 



...... btw things you mentioned I will keep in mind for future reference under other circumstances ie externships etc etc. very insightful and constructive.


----------

